# Astrophotography



## mmccarthy781 (Jul 7, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has any nice astrophotography pics or if anyone is interested in it? A few nights ago I had my telescope out and decided to use my camera's phone to take pictures through the eyepiece

The Moon









Jupiter and 3 of it's moons


----------



## mmccarthy781 (Jul 7, 2011)

sorry, that should have said my phone's camera


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice! Me likey, the moon shot is really awesome, surprisingly great resolution...although i spent a couple seconds trying to wipe away the hair that I thought was on my screen haha

Can you get one of Mars?


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

tharsis said:


> Nice! Me likey, the moon shot is really awesome, surprisingly great resolution...although i spent a couple seconds trying to wipe away the hair that I thought was on my screen haha
> 
> Can you get one of Mars?


Mars will be slightly northwest of the moon tonight around 9 PM for anyone who wants to try to find it. 

I love how close Jupiter has been to the moon lately.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I've wanted to try shooting the moon. Couple times I tried already didn't workout so well. Need to read up on it a little.


----------



## Geoffrey.Richard (Feb 1, 2012)

they key to shooting the moon is to treat it like the sun, after all it's just reflected sunlight. the fact that most of the sky is black will fool the sensor into overexposing the moon so try compensating by underexposing the photo by a lot. Also, a picture of the moon will not look as big as what we remember seeing with our eyes, because the photo has no reference points to base the size on. you won't really get a good moon shot without a zoom lens or using the telescope.


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

I took this awhile back. Jupiter was further away from the moon and would've been cropped out so I just moved it closer . I did get a few moons of Jupiter, but they were too pixel-y so I just removed them.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice shot!


----------

